# Spotted male



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello. I have a 5 week old spotted male that I am trying to find a good home for, possibly his all white sister as well. One of the female cats got pregnant right before she was supposed to be spayed, there is no room to keep them even though I would love to. If anyone knows of someone that would be willing to provide them with a loving home please get in contact with me. I live in the Detroit Metro area in Michigan. They will be ready to go to their new homes in mid December. The male is white with grey spots and the female is all white. Here are some pictures:


----------

